# Canada Moving Ahead with Ka-Band



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Telesat Canada's new Anik F2 satellite, a hybrid C/Ku/Ka-Band spacecraft that will be located at 111 degrees, was given permission by the Federal Communications Commission to provide fixed satellite services into the United States.

Anik F2's Ka-Band payload will be among the first to serve the United States and North America in the frequency band. Under the FCC approval, U.S. earth stations can file license applications and modification applications seeking access to Anik F2 in the Ka-Band.

Ka-Band is expected to deliver the next-generation of satellite services, including satellite broadband.

The C-Band and Ku-Band operations aboard Anik F2 also are part of the commission's OK, subject to certain conditions. The move will allow U.S.-licensed earth stations to access Anik F2 without modifying their licenses.

However, Anik F2 is not permitted to provide DTH, DBS, or DARS services to the United States, the FCC said. Anik F2 will launch sometime in the second half of 2003.

In addition, Anik F2 will provide the growth platform for Star Choice, one of two Canadian satellite TV providers.

Meanwhile, Telesat's Nimiq 2 satellite, designed and built by Lockheed Martin Commercial Space Systems for Telesat, is being prepared for its Dec. 30 lift-of from launch facilities in Baikonur, Kazakhstan. The flight will take place aboard a Russian Proton booster provided by International Launch Services.

Nimiq 2, a high power Ku-Band satellite that will support Canadian DBS service Bell ExpressVu, also has a Ka-Band payload. Those Ka-Band transponders would be the first to serve North America on a commercial basis.

As for satellite TV, more than two million Canadians already subscribe to DTH services. Nimiq 2 will join Nimiq 1, which also supports Bell ExpressVu.

From SkyReport (Used with Permission)


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2002)

35 of the spot beam Ka transponders on F2 will be aimed at the US. They are assigned to WildBlue. 

To avoid interference with adjacent satellites, all Ka dishes will be required to be installed by FCC or Industry Canada certified installers - no self installs will be allowed.


----------



## MrAkai (Aug 10, 2002)

Wouldn't interference only be caused by an uplink? (Al la Giliat's service?) which already requires a professional install?

Without an uplink, I don't see why the gov'ment would require a pro install.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MrAkai _
> Wouldn't interference only be caused by an uplink? (Al la Giliat's service?) which already requires a professional install?
> 
> Without an uplink, I don't see why the gov'ment would require a pro install.


Wild Blue is 2 way internet. Pro install because FCC/Industry Canada don't want misaligned ANIK F2 subscriber interfering with future ka internet Spaceway service at 105 degrees or Anik F3 service at 118 degrees


----------



## MrAkai (Aug 10, 2002)

Understood, didn't realize WildBlue was two-way.

Pro install makes sense then...


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

This will be good for the industry as well, as it will give more work to the people in the satellite industry and installers. It will insure a proper installation of the product.


----------

